# Head idea?



## xcliber (Jul 24, 2010)

I wanna begin making a fursuit. It doesn't seem like it would be too difficult. I figure I'll start with a partial and make it into a full later.

So anyway, I came up with an idea for making the head and wanted some opinions on it.

K'nex!
I could easily construct a plastic frame or skeleton out of K'nex. I could make a movable jaw and ears as well without difficulty. Then, just glue foam to the skeletal base until i get the desired shape. I intend to glue the K'nex pieces together at some point for stability too.

Any opinions or constructive criticism? What kind of problems might I run into? Do you think it will be too heavy? Or maybe too weak?


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

To me using K'nex seems like it would make the head kinda bulky when putting foam on. I've never actually used K'nex though so I don't know if this is true or not.


----------



## Deo (Jul 24, 2010)

*DON'T DO IT.* *Weak, heavy, oddly shaped, glue fumes*, etc etc. 
Look here for materials and tutorials before starting.> http://www.livejournal.com/tools/memories.bml?user=fursuit


----------



## xcliber (Jul 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> To me using K'nex seems like it would make the head kinda bulky when putting foam on. I've never actually used K'nex though so I don't know if this is true or not.





Deovacuus said:


> *DON'T DO IT.* *Weak, heavy, oddly shaped, glue fumes*, etc etc.
> Look here for materials and tutorials before starting.> http://www.livejournal.com/tools/memories.bml?user=fursuit



*Bulky/Oddly Shaped*: It's amazing what you can make with the right combination of pieces. I even have some rubber pieces that are very flexible and could be used to conform it to my head.

*Heavy*: I'm  more worried about discomfort of plastic pressure points all over my  head, which is easily rectified by a layer of padded material on the inside to cushion it. I'm not saying I want to sculpt the entire head out of the K'nex. I  just want a basic skeletal internal structure to glue foam to.

*Weak/Glue Fumes*: The plastic pieces can easily be held together by ordinary super glue. A single drop at each major connection point will be enough to bond the plastic together. And only AFTER I've snapped all the pieces together and removed it from my head will I begin to glue them together. Will fumes from super glue remain potent enough to pose health risks after it's had ample time to set, dry, and air out?

It's clear that there are many better materials that I could use. I'm on a tight budget and want to try to get the best results (that I can personally produce) in the most cost effective way. K'nex are just something I know how to build with and are readily available to me. I will consider other options though.

As for the link, that's quite a list of helpful topics. *bookmark'd

I am still new to this. If I seem ignorant, please enlighten me. I won't turn away from any advice/criticism.


----------



## Deo (Jul 24, 2010)

xcliber said:


> *Weak/Glue Fumes*: The plastic pieces can easily be held together by ordinary super glue. A single drop at each major connection point will be enough to bond the plastic together. And only AFTER I've snapped all the pieces together and removed it from my head will I begin to glue them together. Will fumes from super glue remain potent enough to pose health risks after it's had ample time to set, dry, and air out?
> 
> It's clear that there are many better materials that I could use. I'm on a tight budget and want to try to get the best results (that I can personally produce) in the most cost effective way. K'nex are just something I know how to build with and are readily available to me. I will consider other options though.


 
The glue will have fumes, the head itself will trap those fumes aroudn your face with minimal air circulation = HUGE HEALTH HAZARD.

That being said the structural part that knex would replace could be plastic mesh, which like like $0.25 a big sheet. So get the mesh and foam on that. Look at the website I gave you for tutorials. NO K'NEX.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 24, 2010)

Don't do k'nex. If you MUST use something as a base, use plastic mesh, it's cheap.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

xcliber said:


> *Bulky/Oddly Shaped*: It's amazing what you can make with the right combination of pieces. I even have some rubber pieces that are very flexible and could be used to conform it to my head.
> 
> *Heavy*: I'm  more worried about discomfort of plastic pressure points all over my  head, which is easily rectified by a layer of padded material on the inside to cushion it. I'm not saying I want to sculpt the entire head out of the K'nex. I  just want a basic skeletal internal structure to glue foam to.





Ticon said:


> Don't do k'nex. If you MUST use something as a base, use plastic mesh, it's cheap.


 ^

Also, using K'nex and then foaming it, and then putting more foam on the pieces for padding is asking for trouble.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 24, 2010)

WHY MUST WE ALWAYS HAVE THIS CONVERSATION FURRY COMMUNITY?


Box/Bad
Paper/LOLWUT?
And just in case you have some crazy thoughts after this discussion:
Ducktape/WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN

Why do you not use boxes and paper? Because a mask is essentially a giant bacteria melting pot. It gets sweat, slobberly, and down right filthy. Tell me, for I wish to know, how it is you will clean box and paper materials?
I would enjoy watching you attempt to clean it and laugh as it falls apart before you.

Why do you not use ducktape? Because it's covered with a glue that never dries but always let's off harmful fumes. LET'S COVER OUR HEADS WITH THAT SO WE CAN BREATH IT IN DEEEEEEEEP *SNIFFFFFFF*


----------



## xcliber (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok, I get it. No K'nex. yeesh >.>
That idea really went out the window after the first 2 responses. I wouldn't have bothered to post my idea and ask for criticism if I had no intention of listening to it.



Deovacuus said:


> The glue will have fumes, the head itself will  trap those fumes aroudn your face with minimal air circulation = HUGE  HEALTH HAZARD.


Isn't this true with ANY fursuit head that contains glue? Can you maybe suggest another way to attach pieces of foam and fur?

Edit:
I was also thinking about mesh. I saw it at the craft store today and thought about grabbing some just to experiment with first.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm afraid that if you sweat too much inside your head it'll just slip apart. Even my wire frame head comes loose because it just gets too moist in there.

EDIT: Also, most fursuit heads use hot glue. Hot glue has no fumes. <3


----------



## Fay V (Jul 25, 2010)

Superglue is a very very big no no for suits in general, don't have superglue around or in your suit. 

Hot glue is you best friend...even if it is abusive and burns like a mother.


----------



## Furr (Jul 25, 2010)

Donâ€™t have the foam right up next to the head as it will turn into a giant sweat sponge and heads you really canâ€™t wash without destroying them. I use plastic craft masks as a base so that I can wipe them out with a damp paper towel. 

Hot glue is best as one cooled it has no fumes. And in the event that it dose start so break apart all you have to do is reheat the glue and stick it back so you donâ€™t have glue build up over time from having to fix certain areas.


----------



## Deo (Jul 25, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Isn't this true with ANY fursuit head that contains glue?


 
LOOK AT THE SITE. THEN YOU WON'T ASK THIS.


xcliber said:


> Can you maybe suggest another way to attach pieces of foam and fur?


WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN


READ THE DAMN TUTORIAL SITE. http://www.livejournal.com/tools/memories.bml?user=fursuit


----------



## xcliber (Jul 27, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> WHAT IS THIS I DON'T EVEN


It was a sarcastic response to your comment about not using glue because of fumes. It sounded as if you were saying that you shouldn't use glue period, because of the fumes.


----------



## Hyasinth (Jul 28, 2010)

xcliber said:


> It was a sarcastic response to your comment about not using glue because of fumes. It sounded as if you were saying that you shouldn't use glue period, because of the fumes.


 
Not all glue has fumes, Rose pointed out hot glue is fume-free. :3


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 28, 2010)

Alternatively to actually reading any of these instructions!

Go on Youtube, There are literally hundreds of tutorial videos of EVERYKIND for every part you could think of


----------

